

48 Hours of YouTube - Visualization of how much video is uploaded every minute - Urgo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzNgTCJiLxk

======
Urgo
On May 25th, 2011 YouTube turned six years old and announced "more than 48
hours (two days worth) of video are uploaded to the site every minute"

[http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2011/05/thanks-youtube-
co...](http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2011/05/thanks-youtube-community-
for-two-big.html)

